# Alligator attacked and killed a 12-year-old boy



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

TAVARES, Florida (AP) -- A 10-foot alligator attacked and killed a 12-year-old boy who was swimming near a marina in central Florida, police said. 

Brian Griffin was pulled under the dark water Wednesday, minutes after two friends spotted alligators and screamed for him to get out of the Dead River where they had been swimming, witnesses said. 

Deputies and witnesses saw the alligator surface at least once with the boy in his jaws, but the animal quickly disappeared across the river, the Orlando Sentinel reported in a story for Thursday editions. 

The boy was under for at least 25 minutes before a sheriff's helicopter spotted him and dropped a buoy to guide deputies, who pulled him up. The boy was pronounced dead Wednesday night at Leesburg Regional Medical Center, deputies said. 

"We saw gators all day," said 14-year-old Justin VanGorder, who said he was swimming with Brian. "Every time we saw them, we would get out of the water." 

Justin said he and the other boy saw alligators and got out of the water, but Brian wouldn't get out. 

Authorities said they are dealing with more alligator complaints because so many of the reptiles are turning up around rain-bloated retention ponds, ditches and canals. 

That about sucks
God Bless Him


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

that sounds messed up dude id seen somtn to th same afeect but the kid had a life jacket on thats th only thing saved him


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Yeah I live on Bear Lake in Apopka FL and every once in a while a few of those bad boys show up. Doesn't help with all the construction going on in Central Fl that it is chasing them from their normal habitat. My friend and I go out at night and spotlight em and then noose and transplant them to a known alligator pond a few miles away. Really sucks for that kid. Rest in peace.


----------



## WarMachine (Mar 7, 2003)

*The new Croc hunter*

hey FL Fisherman,


You auditoning for the crocodile hunter job. Seriously, Thats sad to hear about that kid. MY prayers are with his family.


MC


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

*I'm not that crazy! or stupid*

Nah don't mess around with the crocs but them gators and moccasins.. beware.


----------

